# PE Exam Review Tim Kennedy



## mmukhan (Jan 19, 2018)

I am prepping for 2018 Machine design and materials. I already have the PE Exam review from Tim Kennedy for Mechanical system and Materials (Old Exam format). I am wondering if it is worth buying the new book (PE Exam review Machine Design and Materials) new format , are there additional topics added. Any insight will be helpful.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello mmukan....I was wondering the same thing myself and I went ahead and bought the new version (blue book).  I've only looked at Econ, Statics and Dynamics in detail and he did add some new problems, but the bulk of the sections is the same. He also added these sections:

2.8 Experimental Methods, 4.5 Interference Fits, 4.6 Rotating Cylinders, 4.7 Impact Loading, 4.9.1 Welds Under Direct Load, 4.9.2 Welds Under Eccentric Load, 4.17.1 Disk Brakes, 4.17.2. Drum Brakes (Drum brake with eccentric and symmetric pivot), 4318 Dimensioning and Tolerancing, 4.19 Computer Aided Engineering

It's just 30 bucks on Amazon so I'd go ahead and get it if I were you...

Happy Studying !


----------



## mmukhan (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot


----------

